# Wood Haven Calls



## jbrown50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone use woodhaven calls? Which ones do ya'll like best? Anyone tried the cherry classic crystal or the new vision crystal calls? I've had good results with the copperhead, copperhead ll and red wasp mouth calls. Turkeys are gobbling in emanuel county.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Mar 10, 2010)

The Red Wasp is a good one as well as the wasp comp., but my go to call is the single wing. This used to be the Jim Pollard Sig call. I have a bunch of friction calls and they are all great but I always seem to be useing my Legend Slate. I also have a real hen box call. As you can tell Woodhaven is about all I use. The copper wing is good and the copperhead II is great.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't use anything Woodhaven makes. 

Good Luck this season.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed my Cherry Classic Crystal.....until I accidentally left it sitting against a tree one morning.

For the money, I'd rather just have a custom call made for me if I'm honest.  But they do make some pretty good sounding calls.  I'll give them that.


----------



## emtguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Nitro said:


> I don't use anything Woodhaven makes.
> 
> Good Luck this season.



I think he ask who uses em, not who does not use em. why even reply to this thread if you dont use em??????????


----------



## hawglips (Mar 11, 2010)

The Mitch Johnson signature call sounds good and is easy to blow.  And now that he's a grand national champ, they will probably get popular.


----------



## Big Country Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

I use the real hen box , copperhead, copperwing & redwing. I guess my toms love em EVEN more than I do they'll die to get to them ...


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 11, 2010)

Big Country makes a good point there,if the birds are willing to die for them then they must be pretty good!I use all sorts of calls but always seem to close the deal with a Red Wasp!Nitro, I'm ashamed of you not having any Woodhaven calls!What's up wid dat?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 11, 2010)

Nitro said:


> I don't use anything Woodhaven makes.
> 
> Good Luck this season.



X2


----------



## Nitro (Mar 11, 2010)

emtguy said:


> I think he ask who uses em, not who does not use em. why even reply to this thread if you dont use em??????????



Because I can. There are much better calls out there for the same or even less money. Pull your head out of the sand.

Why not buy true "Custom" calls??


----------



## Nitro (Mar 11, 2010)

BIGSteve said:


> Nitro, I'm ashamed of you not having any Woodhaven calls!What's up wid dat?



Why? 

Because I prefer to do my business with true CUSTOM Callmakers. I don't buy my calls off the shelf. 

I kill plenty of Gobblers every year without any Woodhaven calls.


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 11, 2010)

I keep getting the impression, from this thread and others like it, that some folks on this site don't feel that they get the respect or recognition they "deserve" from the folks at Woodhaven  and therefore take every opportunity that they can to say something negative about Woodhaven.  Just the way I KEEP seeing it...

As for me, I'll use a couple Woodhaven calls once and awhile.  Generally not the first ones that I pick up, but not the ones I leave at home either.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 11, 2010)

Wetzel said:


> I've keep getting the impression, from this thread and others like it, that some folks on this site don't feel that they get the respect or recognition they "deserve" from the folks at Woodhaven  and therefore take every opportunity that they can to say something negative about Woodhaven.  Just the way I KEEP seeing it...
> 
> As for me, I'll use a couple Woodhaven calls once and awhile.  Generally not the first ones that I pick up, but not the ones I leave at home either.



I hope you aren't referring to me , because I don't want any "respect or recognition" from anyone.  I turkey hunt because it makes ME happy.......not because I want to be cheered for or put on some ridiculous "Pro Staff".....

I KNOW from MY experience that there are better calls on the market -especially from true custom makers. Not disparaging Woodhaven - Just my opinion..


----------



## boparks (Mar 11, 2010)

I've killed birds with both the Cherry Classic and Legend Glass.

There are lots of good calls out there for sure.  I can say is that I've been around a number of calling contest and these calls have been used to win or place in many of them. The Crystal Series is not cheap but they are great calls in my opinion.

Sadler McGraw is World Champ in friction twice and a 6 time Alabama State winner along with  numerous other titles.
He's used the Vision Crystal in several of them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 11, 2010)

Woodhaven does make some good calls.  A lot of turkeys are killed while useing  them every year.  I personally sold my only woodhaven pot call last week.  I will be useing a Darrin Dawkins aluminum or glass pot call this year but will be using a Woodhaven Birch and a Woodhaven Oak striker.  My box call will be a Bob Harwell and my mouth calls will be Legacy.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 11, 2010)

The Woodhaven Copperhead is my all time favorite mouth diaphragm.


----------



## wmahunter (Mar 11, 2010)

Wetzel said:


> I've keep getting the impression, from this thread and others like it, that some folks on this site don't feel that they get the respect or recognition they "deserve" from the folks at Woodhaven  and therefore take every opportunity that they can to say something negative about Woodhaven.  Just the way I KEEP seeing it...



This was my first thought also. Seems that I've seen the same "I don't use them" post about Woodhaven on several other threads also. If certain individuals don't have a beef with Woodhaven then they sure seem to go out of their way to look like they do. JMHO


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 11, 2010)

Nitro said:


> I hope you aren't referring to me , because I don't want any "respect or recognition" from anyone.  I turkey hunt because it makes ME happy.......not because I want to be cheered for or put on some ridiculous "Pro Staff".....
> 
> I KNOW from MY experience that there are better calls on the market -especially from true custom makers. Not disparaging Woodhaven - Just my opinion..



Rest assured that I'm not referring to you or anyone else specifically.  Referring to someone in that manner would be a good way to get kicked off of this friendly site.  I was simply making an observation.


----------



## Carp (Mar 11, 2010)

I have one of their strikers. I think it's a laminated, called a strike three.


----------



## boothy (Mar 11, 2010)

The crystal is a very good sounding call.  I don't have one but my buddy does and I ran it on a few hunts last year and it brought in birds everytime.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't personally have anything against their calls.  Heck I've owned a cherry crystal and a cherry aluminum.  I sold them on here and within a couple of days both playing surfaces popped out.  I offered to buy them back and the owner said he would take it up with Woodhaven.  They fixed the calls or sent new ones out, great CS in my opinion.  What more can you ask for?

I also owned a couple of their mouth calls.  I found them to take too much air for me to operate them.  Mouth calls are a very personal thing.  About the same time I ran across a Legacy call in a BPS in Savannah, GA.  First time I ever had seen one in person.  I bought it and haven't used anything else since.

As far as friction calls go, I happen to be fortunate enough to be pretty good pals with Mr. Lamar Williams and Darrin Dawkins.  I have several of Mr. Williams' calls and a couple of Darrin's pots.  You'd be hard pressed to find any better friction calls than the ones I already own and use, so I don't try.

I do have a little "history" with Woodhaven, it's neither here nor there and it certainly has nothing to do with respect or a spot on the Sting Team.  I actually resigned from a different call company's pro staff because of the aforementioned custom calls.  I couldn't in good faith continue to pimp them at shows since I didn't see them fit to ride in my vest.

Will off the shelf calls kill turkeys?  Sure.  If that is what you're after then knock yourself out.

P.S.  I've met Sadler a long time ago at BPS Orlando and I know Scott Ellis very well.  They are both good guys and kill turkeys year in and year out.  I will also bet that they did the same prior to any affiliation with Woodhaven.  I'd also bet that they have the pick of the litter so to speak when picking out comp calls.  You don't think they just pull one off the display at the show and start competing do you?

In summation:  Y'all are probably right, I guess I should have just kept my mouth shut and moved on but I'm three days post op on my right knee, I ain't gonna be able to walk without crutches for 6 weeks, my knee hurts and I'm feeling a bit ornery today.


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 11, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> In summation:  Y'all are probably right, I guess I should have just kept my mouth shut and moved on but I'm three days post op on my right knee, I ain't gonna be able to walk without crutches for 6 weeks, my knee hurts and I'm feeling a bit ornery today.



What fun would this site be if people kept them mouth shut?  

I might have been feeling a little bit ornery myself today with my first post on this thread.  It's about too rainy and cool to go outside today and I guess I'm a little bit bored.

Keep the post coming....


----------



## Carp (Mar 11, 2010)

tis a forum.......


----------



## Kevin Farr (Mar 11, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> I don't personally have anything against their calls.  Heck I've owned a cherry crystal and a cherry aluminum.  I sold them on here and within a couple of days both playing surfaces popped out.  I offered to buy them back and the owner said he would take it up with Woodhaven.  They fixed the calls or sent new ones out, great CS in my opinion.  What more can you ask for?
> 
> I also owned a couple of their mouth calls.  I found them to take too much air for me to operate them.  Mouth calls are a very personal thing.  About the same time I ran across a Legacy call in a BPS in Savannah, GA.  First time I ever had seen one in person.  I bought it and haven't used anything else since.
> 
> ...



good post  

I'll vote fer ya if you'll run for President.


----------



## emtguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Because I can. There are much better calls out there for the same or even less money. Pull your head out of the sand.
> 
> Why not buy true "Custom" calls??




You can go out drinkin and drivin or you can rob a bank, dont mean you'll do it! I did'nt ask what you can do. I ask why reply to a thread when you have nothing to say or add pertaining to the thread?
..nobody cares what calls you do not carry. The poster did not ask for everyone to tell him what calls you do not use...he ask to let him know if you use woodhavens, which you dont so a normal respectful adult would in turn leave the thread without replying because he/she do not use woodhaven calls.

not trying to offend you, i was just curious as why you would reply but no worries, you answered my question.
Its better to keep your mouth closed and let folks assume you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.

P.S the cost of a 8 dollar or 10 dollar call dont really matter to me...i can afford up to 12 dollars if i need to...LOL
And, in my opinion there are no better calls than the copperhead, thats why i carry woodhavens, just b/c you think they are no good dont mean everyone does. heck i have killed alot of birds using them...sure you could to if you practiced with them or new how to call


----------



## boparks (Mar 12, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> P.S.  I've met Sadler a long time ago at BPS Orlando and I know Scott Ellis very well.  They are both good guys and kill turkeys year in and year out.  I will also bet that they did the same prior to any affiliation with Woodhaven.  I'd also bet that they have the pick of the litter so to speak when picking out comp calls.  You don't think they just pull one off the display at the show and start competing do you?
> 
> In summation:  Y'all are probably right, I guess I should have just kept my mouth shut and moved on but I'm three days post op on my right knee, I ain't gonna be able to walk without crutches for 6 weeks, my knee hurts and I'm feeling a bit ornery today.



Theres no doubt that Sadler or any of the guys on the circuit can pick up any call and make it sing. They could probably pick up a rock and stick up off the ground and kill a turkey. No doubt they try many calls before they pick what they think sounds good. I do the same thing when I can. I open em up  even at the store and run em

Sadler did tell me an interesting story about someone who had ordered a Vision call and then called and said he didn't like it and they asked him to send it back. When it came in they threw it in a pile with some other culled calls.

Sadler came by the shop and was messing around and picked up the returned call and ran it and asked why it was in the pile and was told about the return.

He took it and won the World Friction Calling Contest 2 weeks later with the returned call


----------



## Nitro (Mar 12, 2010)

emtguy said:


> You can go out drinkin and drivin or you can rob a bank, dont mean you'll do it! I did'nt ask what you can do. I ask why reply to a thread when you have nothing to say or add pertaining to the thread?
> ..nobody cares what calls you do not carry. The poster did not ask for everyone to tell him what calls you do not use...he ask to let him know if you use woodhavens, which you dont so a normal respectful adult would in turn leave the thread without replying because he/she do not use woodhaven calls.
> 
> not trying to offend you, i was just curious as why you would reply but no worries, you answered my question.
> ...





Yeah, that's it. I do need to learn how to call.......

Next...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 12, 2010)

boparks said:


> Theres no doubt that Sadler or any of the guys on the circuit can pick up any call and make it sing. They could probably pick up a rock and stick up off the ground and kill a turkey. No doubt they try many calls before they pick what they think sounds good. I do the same thing when I can. I open em up  even at the store and run em
> 
> Sadler did tell me an interesting story about someone who had ordered a Vision call and then called and said he didn't like it and they asked him to send it back. When it came in they threw it in a pile with some other culled calls.
> 
> ...



Is this to insinuate people who have zero idea how to run a call don't buy from Woodhaven?  Someone who doesn't know how to run a call can make the best sounding call in the world sound like doo doo.  

I've seen folks at shows pick up one of Darrin Dawkins' paddle callers, a call mind you that I know has met Darrin's high standards or else it would be in a fire somewhere, and the person sound like a hyena with his private parts hung in a barbed wire fence. 

I've also been at Lamar Williams' shop and have him ask me to run a call.  I run it in the shop, walk outside and run it, come back in and run it some more.  He usually asks what I think about it and generally the response is, "It sounds great to me."  Several times the call had been returned because someone said it didn't sound right.  

Operator error?  Different calling styles?  I dunno?  Again, not everyone will sound like Sadler just cause they are using the same call.  I know that and you know that.

I'd love to run a Vision Crystal call just to see what makes it worth $125 but unless I just run across someone who has one I doubt I ever will.  I just have a hard time buying a "custom" call that is mass produced and readily available.  I think of custom as something you order and have to wait for while it is being made.

P.S.  Cool story about Sadler winning Worlds with a returned call!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 12, 2010)

boparks said:


> Theres no doubt that Sadler or any of the guys on the circuit can pick up any call and make it sing. They could probably pick up a rock and stick up off the ground and kill a turkey. No doubt they try many calls before they pick what they think sounds good. I do the same thing when I can. I open em up  even at the store and run em
> 
> Sadler did tell me an interesting story about someone who had ordered a Vision call and then called and said he didn't like it and they asked him to send it back. When it came in they threw it in a pile with some other culled calls.
> 
> ...



Great story Bo.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Mar 12, 2010)

It's funny I was actually thinking about starting a thread titled, I Don't See What's So Great About Woodhaven Calls and thought I'd surely get  for that one. 

I was at a local hunting/archery/fishing shop yesterday looking for a bow string and ran into an old buddy who's a new turkey hunter. He started asking me a bunch of questions and we started talking about calls and pulled a bunch out and ran them. He told me that all the people he's talked to said, "You have to get a Woodhaven call, they're the best". 

Well after a lot of playing and running every call in the store I do agree they sound decent. But, him and several other people all agreed it was real hard to justify the 30,40 and even $50 difference between the Woodhaven classic calls and some of the 20 and $30 calls on the market. 

We even went out side and played with some calls I had in my truck and I just couldn't see a big difference. One of the  calls everyone agreed sounded just as good was a 12 year old Knight and Hale Ol' Yeller that I have. We played several other custom calls and one or two other production calls outside and yeah the Woodhaven sound good compared to them but they weren't in anyway head and shoulders above. 

In fact I think the call we all liked best was one I got from a local call maker last year that his 13 year old son made. It's a little 3" crystal call that he sold me for $25 that flat out sings. It ain't the prettiest (not ugly either) but I used it last year on 3 turkey deaths.

Anyway, maybe I was doing something wrong yesterday and didn't get the full potential out of those Woodhaven calls. So I agree with some of the other people's comments that they are good calls but they're real proud of them and you can get something that's just as good or better for less money. Are they better than the vast majority of production calls? Probably!  Do they sing some kind of magical tune the put's gobblers in a crazy hipnotic state and draws them to you like a male 19 year old college student to a Sports Illustrated Swimsuit model on a beach during spring break? I don't know and I don't think so, but it kinda sound like that's the hype about them. I personally just don't get it.


----------



## boparks (Mar 12, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> Is this to insinuate people who have zero idea how to run a call don't buy from Woodhaven?  Someone who doesn't know how to run a call can make the best sounding call in the world sound like doo doo.
> 
> DP I'm not insinuating anything and quite honestly I don't even know where you're coming from with this comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## striper commander (Mar 12, 2010)

I have never ran a better sounding pot than the vision crystal. I would have one if the price wasn't so high. I've killed 95 percent of my birds with a mouth call but I would use that vision crystal call a lot if I had one because I really like the way it sounds.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 12, 2010)

boparks said:


> DaddyPaul said:
> 
> 
> > Is this to insinuate people who have zero idea how to run a call don't buy from Woodhaven?  Someone who doesn't know how to run a call can make the best sounding call in the world sound like doo doo.
> ...


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 12, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> I've seen folks at shows pick up one of Darrin Dawkins' paddle callers, a call mind you that I know has met Darrin's high standards or else it would be in a fire somewhere, and the person sound like a hyena with his private parts hung in a barbed wire fence.



HEY!   I resemble that remark! 


I can also personally attest to the fact that DP has heard one of Darrin's calls over the phone that was in the hands of someone who made it sound like a hyena with his private parts hung in a barbed wire fence.

I did get it figured out eventually though.


----------



## BoShank (Mar 12, 2010)

I am most comfortable and confident with my woodhaven calls versus any custom call I have bought.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 12, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> HEY!   I resemble that remark!
> 
> 
> I can also personally attest to the fact that DP has heard one of Darrin's calls over the phone that was in the hands of someone who made it sound like a hyena with his private parts hung in a barbed wire fence.
> ...



Now I feel bad.  I had forgot all about that "incident" Andrew, my apologies sir. 

Can I use Percocet as a defense?  

How 'bout you run down here and set up a blind or two so your ole buddy will have somewhere to hide with his Hoyt come opening morning.  

Crutches suck...............


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 12, 2010)

BoShank said:


> I am most comfortable and confident with my woodhaven calls versus any custom call I have bought.



That is all that matters sir.  If you have supreme confindence in the calls you are running I believe you will kill more turkeys, day in and day out. 

I don't think I kill any more turkeys now with high end custom calls than I did when I was running off the shelf, low end production calls.

I look better doing it though!


----------



## BoShank (Mar 12, 2010)

Not to say I want try new ones each year.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 12, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> Now I feel bad.  I had forgot all about that "incident" Andrew, my apologies sir.
> 
> Can I use Percocet as a defense?
> 
> ...



I'm just kidding buddy.  It's true, so I can't be offended by it.  I'm pretty sure I actually used the phrase, "something must be wrong with this call".

That was during my Freshman year at Turkey Call University.  I had no idea what I was doing....and it showed.  Now I'm a pro.  Now when I run it, it sounds like a small squirrel with his private parts hung on a barbed wire fence....HUGE improvement, right?

Hang in there man.  I'm sure that recovery straight up stinks.  Hope you get to feelin' better soon.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 12, 2010)

BoShank said:


> Not to say I want try new ones each year.



It is a sickness of sorts.  When you quit looking for that new call that is "the one" you'll need a new hobby.



Huntinfool said:


> I'm just kidding buddy.  It's true, so I can't be offended by it.  I'm pretty sure I actually used the phrase, "something must be wrong with this call".
> 
> That was during my Freshman year at Turkey Call University.  I had no idea what I was doing....and it showed.  Now I'm a pro.  Now when I run it, it sounds like a small squirrel with his private parts hung on a barbed wire fence....HUGE improvement, right?
> 
> Hang in there man.  I'm sure that recovery straight up stinks.  Hope you get to feelin' better soon.



So does that mean you ain't coming to set up my blinds?


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 12, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> That is all that matters sir.
> 
> I look better doing it though!



That's what I like about this guy...he ain't afraid to say it! Hope your recovery is goin' well.I'm sure the birds are glad your sidelined for a spell!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 12, 2010)

A lot boils down to preference, what sounds great to one person may sound like junk to another.  When it comes to box calls and pots, I use my own so I can’t say I have personal experience using those particular Woodhaven products.  I have run some of their calls at shows and the ones I tried sounded good (to me).
I do use some of their mouth calls, some I find easy to use and some I don’t; but you will find that with almost every brand of mouth calls.  Woodhaven makes so many styles of mouth calls; a person just has to find the one(s) that suit them.
I have found one brand of mouth call other than Woodhaven that I use; but this thread is not about other brands.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 12, 2010)

BIGSteve said:


> That's what I like about this guy...he ain't afraid to say it! Hope your recovery is goin' well.I'm sure the birds are glad your sidelined for a spell!



Finally, somebody who gets me.................


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 12, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> Finally, somebody who gets me.................



If ya can't tell it like it is.....DON'T tell it ,Amen?


----------



## boparks (Mar 12, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> boparks said:
> 
> 
> > Nevertheless, they sounded horrid in some people's hands.
> ...


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 12, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> So does that mean you ain't coming to set up my blinds?



If you've got a turkey lined up for me to shoot from said blind....I'm on my way!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 12, 2010)

boparks said:


> Its all good here to DP, it's just that time of the month for me
> 
> The last "horrid" sentence actually has apllied to me in the past for sure. I can probably make some good calls sound not so good even now
> 
> ...



No contest caller here, just a foot soldier, ex-pro staffer who gets it done in the woods fairly regularly.  I'm not in the same league as Sadler or Scott for sure.  Turkeys aren't nearly as picky as contest judges are! 

From what I gather on here you do just fine in the turkey woods and that is all that really matters to me.  Don't get me wrong if I could call like some of the top level contest guys, I'd walk around calling all the time.  Just never put forth the time or effort to try to get there.  



Huntinfool said:


> If you've got a turkey lined up for me to shoot from said blind....I'm on my way!



I might be able to work something out.  Of course you have to haul my stuff around until I kill one with my bow first........................


----------



## limbhanger (Mar 13, 2010)

Buy from one of the call makers on this site. I am biting my tongue on this one due to poor customer service. Too many good call makers on this site that truly care about their customers. Sorry for highjacking the thread. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## duckman31822 (Mar 13, 2010)

I personally love my Woodhaven calls... from the classic cherry crystal to the red wasp to the copperhead to the hornet to the green one i dont remember the name... my go to mouth call is the red wasp and if that wont do it the cherry crystal will... others might have a diff opinion on the woodhavens but i love them

Happy Hunting


----------



## boparks (Mar 14, 2010)

Limhanger is right in that there are many very good call makers on here.

I've gotten calls from David Mills and Tim Sandford  and they make good calls and are good people. There are others here that over time I'll be buying from. I seem to never have enough calls?


----------



## BSL (Mar 14, 2010)

I just bought the red wasp at BPS today.Sounds good.


----------



## scott ellis (Mar 16, 2010)

First off Paul Kish should NOT be allowed to hunt turkeys anywhere!LOL, he is pure death, a turkey murderer and with a months worth of practice could step up on a stage and compete with anyone...I have had the pleasure of sharing an oak tree with him on many occasions and many times we returned back to the truck with some feathered luggage...

As for all the likes and dislikes, hey it's what makes the world go round.  If everyone liked the same thing it would be awful boring wouldnt it...For those who like Woodhaven, thank you for your support, for those of you who dont, you have your reasons and opinions and hey no one can fault you for that.

Since this is a Woodhaven thread, I figured I throw up the link to my new signature call demo video.  I hand built each call and the call I am running in the vid is the EXACT same call that you will purchase in the package. Same latex, cut, side and back tension.....So at any rate give it a listen and see what you think....Rest assured it is not some "tricked" out caller different than what you would purchase.  



Good luck to EVERYONE this spring, I don't know about ya'll but I am ready to bust a beak!!!

S.E.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8e3wYkEp_zE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8e3wYkEp_zE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 16, 2010)

scott ellis said:


> First off Paul Kish should NOT be allowed to hunt turkeys anywhere!LOL, he is pure death, a turkey murderer and with a months worth of practice could step up on a stage and compete with anyone...I have had the pleasure of sharing an oak tree with him on many occasions and many times we returned back to the truck with some feathered luggage...
> 
> As for all the likes and dislikes, hey it's what makes the world go round.  If everyone like the same thing it would be awful boring wouldnt it...For those who like Woodhaven, thank you for your support, for those of you who dont, you have your reasons and opinions and hey no one can fault you for that.
> 
> ...



Scott,
I watched that video a couple of days ago. Y'all have a winner in that call !!!!


----------



## Roostem33 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think that the Red Wasp is my first choice but you need to try the new Scott Ellis call or the Yargus 2 sig. series both have great sound. I use a Woodhaven Legend walnut slate call with a laminated birch striker. Would love to have the Vision Crystal but my wife would freak out if i spent $125.00 on a call. LOL


----------



## boparks (Mar 16, 2010)

Roostem33 said:


> I think that the Red Wasp is my first choice but you need to try the new Scott Ellis call or the Yargus 2 sig. series both have great sound. I use a Woodhaven Legend walnut slate call with a laminated birch striker. Would love to have the Vision Crystal but my wife would freak out if i spent $125.00 on a call. LOL



I'm hoping my wife doesn't find out. Should 've used a money order


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 16, 2010)

boparks said:


> I'm hoping my wife doesn't find out. Should 've used a money order



Bobby, Did you get the call yet, If so what do you think about it?


----------



## DeweyDuck (Mar 16, 2010)

boparks said:


> I've killed birds with both the Cherry Classic and Legend Glass.
> 
> There are lots of good calls out there for sure.  I can say is that I've been around a number of calling contest and these calls have been used to win or place in many of them. The Crystal Series is not cheap but they are great calls in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Just as ole Dizzy Dean used to say "if you've done it, it ain't braggin"


----------



## ssm (Mar 16, 2010)

I am usually very neutral when it comes to Woodhaven post becasue I am associated with WH.  Here on GON, I try to be just one of the guys and don't try to promote or push any of our products on people.

Since Bobby brought it up, I have won a ton of calling contest with the Vision series of friction calls.  Since these call have been introduced in 2006, they a have won every major friction calling contest for 4 years straight. In my opinion, these calls cannot be touched for the sound.  They have set the standard for friction calls today.  The best callers in the country use them, and even the ones that wear other companies shirts are buying them and walking out on stage with them.  You can either win with them or get beat by them.  A friciton contest is the ultimate way of determining what calls sound the best to humans.  

Now I know someone is going to say " I ran one, but it is not as good as Joe Willie Stantons Custom Calls", but if you give me 10 minutes of honest effort, a vision call and your current call.  I will make you throw the one you have now out the window.

I don't want to come across as arrogant, but everyone that knows me , knows that I go beyond the call to teach guys how to better their current calling no matter what they choose to run.

I am the most competative person walking. If we had a dragonfly hunt this weekend and you beat me,I would have a dragon fly call and gun for it by the next weekend that was better than yours.  I don't use these calls in contest because they sponsor me, it is because I choose to run the very best call available to the public.  If I did not think they were the BEST, I would be using some that were.  To date, I have not found any thing better.

This is not meant to hurt any feelings , there are two types of turkey calls, ones that sound like turkeys and ones that don't.  The dont's far exceed the do's. The word custom in front of a call means absolutely nothing, it will not make the call sound good.


----------



## emtguy (Mar 16, 2010)

The word custom in front of a call means absolutely nothing, it will not make the call sound good.[/QUOTE]

dead on the head!!!!!! thats right as rain!


----------



## boparks (Mar 16, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Bobby, Did you get the call yet, If so what do you think about it?



Yes I did and it's a Great call  and I know I can kill birds from here to Montana with it. It's also pretty easy to run.

I consider it one of the best calling investments I've made.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 16, 2010)

Sadler,
I certainly agree with you on one point.  The term "custom" means little to anything in turkey calls any longer.  There was a time when it did though.  

Nowadays it seems anybody with a table saw and a lathe is turning out "custom" calls.  Heck some of them can't even run the calls they are building.

One simply has to be smart enough to weed through them to find the makers who know how to put some turkey in their calls.  There are only a very few makers who I would buy a call from without running it first, very short list.

Good post Sadler and I commend you for your tact on the GON boards.  It would be easy for you to simply be a Woodhaven cheerleader on here and you certainly are not.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 16, 2010)

ssm said:


> I am usually very neutral when it comes to Woodhaven post becasue I am associated with WH.  Here on GON, I try to be just one of the guys and don't try to promote or push any of our products on people.
> 
> Since Bobby brought it up, I have won a ton of calling contest with the Vision series of friction calls.  Since these call have been introduced in 2006, they a have won every major friction calling contest for 4 years straight. In my opinion, these calls cannot be touched for the sound.  They have set the standard for friction calls today.  The best callers in the country use them, and even the ones that wear other companies shirts are buying them and walking out on stage with them.  You can either win with them or get beat by them.  A friciton contest is the ultimate way of determining what calls sound the best to humans.
> 
> ...




Woodhaven makes some great calls, I own two of the classic series pots and recently played the vision series in Perry, love it, excellent sound, one of the best...IMO.

The real hen is a good box too, had one but gave it to a friend who was just starting out and needed a good box, need to replace it.

I currently have three woodhaven mouth calls in my call pouch, a custom classic V3, copperhead, and a custom three reed v-cut with orange latex. Those two that I say are "Custom" are truly custom, I watched Mike Pentecost make the V3 for me at Perry and cut the edge on one side making it a custom cut, the other I made myself this year under the direct supervision of Mike, was the first diaphragm I ever made, surprised at how good it sounds, thought it would be a dud.


Here's me making my first and only diaphragm I've ever made this year in Perry..........thanks to Mike of course.


----------



## Double Cluck (Mar 16, 2010)

I liked Woodhaven calls. Mouth calls especially. I have had two separate instances of dissatisfaction with customer service. One was at the National I bought a striker (mikes striker) and the guy charged me double what they normally cost. I had never seen one and did not know the going rate. Shame on me right? The other time I bought a hawk screamer and it just didn't sound right to me, I called the factory and talked to the owner and he said nothing is wrong with it. I said ok thanks, goodbye. I have bought nothing of theirs since. I will admit I never had any problem with their diaphragms and liked them a lot.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 17, 2010)

ssm said:


> The word custom in front of a call means absolutely nothing, it will not make the call sound good.



Exactly !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro (Mar 17, 2010)

True enough. 

I like truth in advertising.

Isn't the company named "Woodhaven Custom Calls"? 

We know they clearly are NOT. They are mass produced in huge quantity. Perhaps a company name change would be in order?? Something less deceiving for the customers??? 

My own customer service story is a shocker....

Use what you like.  I won't use any Woodhaven products. Period. Dot.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 17, 2010)

wow, throw my Dawkins, Sentell, or Halloran out the window.



ssm said:


> I am usually very neutral when it comes to Woodhaven post becasue I am associated with WH.  Here on GON, I try to be just one of the guys and don't try to promote or push any of our products on people.
> 
> Since Bobby brought it up, I have won a ton of calling contest with the Vision series of friction calls.  Since these call have been introduced in 2006, they a have won every major friction calling contest for 4 years straight. In my opinion, these calls cannot be touched for the sound.  They have set the standard for friction calls today.  The best callers in the country use them, and even the ones that wear other companies shirts are buying them and walking out on stage with them.  You can either win with them or get beat by them.  A friciton contest is the ultimate way of determining what calls sound the best to humans.
> 
> ...


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 17, 2010)

I've judged a good many calling contest and win, lose or draw, Mike Pentecost has always thanked me for judging. And no, Mike wasn't always the winner. But he ALWAYS thanks the judges. All I know is that upon arrival at the Grand Nationals, there were four trophies sitting on their counter from the friction calling contest. That should speak for it's self. Somebody must be doing something right.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 17, 2010)

M Sharpe said:


> I've judged a good many calling contest and win, lose or draw, Mike Pentecost has always thanked me for judging. And no, Mike wasn't always the winner. But he ALWAYS thanks the judges. All I know is that upon arrival at the Grand Nationals, there were four trophies sitting on their counter from the friction calling contest. That should speak for it's self. Somebody must be doing something right.



It deffinately says something about Mike's character, And the fact that they do in fact win plenty of calling contest.


----------



## Cliffhanger (Mar 17, 2010)

I like woodhaven calls very much. Good luck this year.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 17, 2010)

I purchased a woodhaven crystal pot from 01foreman400, and I love it.  Today I purchased the copperhead diaphragm, and I like it as well.  For me so far so good with Woodhaven calls.


----------



## Cleburne (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the Red Wasp and the cherry classic slate.


----------



## gacracker1 (Apr 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hoppie (Apr 23, 2010)

I almost only use one mouth call. The Sadler McGraw pro-series. It is a death dealer for me. I might by a few and just hold on to them to make sure I have them. I like Woodhaven personally, but have never dealt with customer service.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 30, 2010)

gacracker1 said:


> Well sometimes you need to look deper in a company.If the owner is an unthical hunter(or has been ticketed on multiple occasions and hasnt been caught in a while). I refuse to buy the product.People change opinions dont



What are you insinuating?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 30, 2010)

The Woodhaven copperhead is the best sounding mouth call I have - new or used, all brands. I have quite a collection from just trying them out over the years. This is the one. 
This one's on it's second year. Soaked in Listerine for 30min the other day and it brought it back to life somewhat( I,m just now learning you can /need to take of them!) By the way, it called in my kill this year off the roost at 9 am. Don,t know about all this company talk- don,t care. Just know i like their calls.


----------

